# Binding Placement



## TomasZ (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey every'buddy'

Super embarrassing question- Been snowboarding a few years but just now got my own set-up. I'll be doing all kinds of boarding with just a tad more park and was wondering where my bindings need to be. I've got a 158 Burton Custom with the channel. I always go 15, -15 on angles out but I'm so lost on how far apart they should be and if they should be centered on the board or not. Does it matter since my board is directional? 
Oh, and I don't know if this is important or not, but I try to practice my switch riding often, does that affect anything?


----------

